# Pachal's Beverages - Yorkton Saskatchewan acl bottle



## RCO (Apr 26, 2019)

found this at the Toronto bottle show , a table had a couple bottles for a $1 each . they had this one and had seen it online before so figured it might be worth picking up at that price . 


its for Pachal's Beverages - Yorkton Saskatchewan , contents 6 1/2 oz , bottle made by dominion glass , seem to have been the main bottler in that city , likely 50's era 

back says " ask for Pachal's and taste the difference "


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 26, 2019)

I'd have picked that one up too at that price!  The bottle itself is unusual, have you ever seen that design used by any other bottler?


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2019)

no I haven't seen this style used by other bottlers but the same bottler also has this bottle , black and white label on a similar bottle


----------



## Canadacan (May 2, 2019)

Pachal's has been around since at least the early 1920's, I have a straight side bottle from that company, and the bottle you posted above comes in green glass with a red and white label.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> Pachal's has been around since at least the early 1920's, I have a straight side bottle from that company, and the bottle you posted above comes in green glass with a red and white label.




I knew there were some older Yorkton bottles , never seen this design of bottle in green though


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2019)

just noticed there is one of the green versions on ebay for $65 Canadian , not sure I've seen this one before 




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PACHAL-S-BE...309500?hash=item3b2edd0e3c:g:AiIAAOSwPtJcpq5k


----------



## teamballsout (May 24, 2019)

early PACHAL’S soda tray and a later bottle shape from them. The green bottle with the red and the white is the least common of the three but are all decently easy to come by around Yorkton.$5 dollar bottles around that area the early stuff from that company seems to be harder to come by tho like advertising,openers,caps etc. Also have not seen another bottler use that design in Sask. but them.


----------



## Canadacan (May 24, 2019)

Great tray!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 25, 2019)

Yeah that tray is fantastic!  Looks like it has some serious age to it, any idea when the company was founded?


----------



## teamballsout (May 25, 2019)

Thanks! Had to make a little road trip to Yorkton to pick it up actually. The first PACHAL’S plant opened in 1912 thinking the tray is from before 1930 a few other early bottlers used the same tray design around Sask.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 25, 2019)

I think it's before 1930 as well.  The font looks like something from the 1910s or 20s.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 28, 2020)

Here is a picture of some of the Pachal's    Would really like to get the short green bottle with red and white ACL


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 12, 2020)

I figured I would ad mine here. Also have bottle opener.


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 12, 2020)

Jazepeters said:


> I figured I would ad mine here. Also have bottle opener.


The full ones are Ginger ale and Grape.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice collection Of Pachal's. You wouldn't have an extra green one to sell or trade?
Do you collect a range of bottles or do you specialize in a certain field. I collect only Sask. bottlers.


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 16, 2020)

This is Jason you visited the other day. I just joined the group.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jazepeters said:


> I figured I would ad mine here. Also have bottle opener.


The Embossed Pachal's on the left is PBW embossing on the bottom, Point Bottling Works? Pachal's bottling works?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## teamballsout (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey ROBBYBOBBY64 I do believe it stands for Pioneer bottling works! That’s who bottled Pachal’s as seen on my serving tray on the previous page here is a picture of the bottom of one of mine. Consumers glass out of Montreal Quebec is who produced the bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

teamballsout said:


> Hey ROBBYBOBBY64 I do believe it stands for Pioneer bottling works! That’s who bottled Pachal’s as seen on my serving tray on the previous page here is a picture of the bottom of one of mine. Consumers glass out of Montreal Quebec is who produced the bottle.View attachment 208798


Oh yeah you are in Canada. I should have known. Point is in Pennsylvania.  Thanks for the reply. Great bottles. I am quite fond of the embossed ones. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The Embossed Pachal's on the left is PBW embossing on the bottom, Point Bottling Works? Pachal's bottling works?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That's interesting.  I would have assumed Pachals.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful tray. I now do see the pioneer name big and bold. If it had teeth it would have bit me!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

